# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  Anyone found a way to load 2 copies on one pc yet?

## KRSjr

I have tried vmware and all.

----------


## dschu012

isboxer will let you

----------


## QuadroTony

same question

----------


## Mojoguy01

ISboxer 100%, problem is how unstable the game is currently so you'll be constantly reloading them over time. I can get maybe a good 10xMF runs before one or two alts crash.

----------


## godfeast

> I have tried vmware and all.


Very easy. 

On windows download a program called process explorer. 

Buy two copies of the game. 

Go into the d2r folder and copy it, then paste as a second renamed folder. 

Make shortcuts to both d2r launchers from those two folders. 

Start one - setup the launcher to close after d2 r runs and DO NOT check allowing two launchers to run. Exit 

Do it to the other. 

Now, launch your first folder - get game going. 

Run process explorer as admin. 

Look at d2r process. Find the sub that is named something like “check for other instances”

Kill that shit - right click, kill

Launch second folder. 

Enjoy

----------


## Tr33Lov3r

Just use process hacker

----------


## TommyT

Hyper-v theres a guide on youtube how to get it running

----------


## Farmith

You might want to checkout GitHub - Farmith/D2RMIM: Diablo II : Resurrected - Multi Instance Manager - Open multiple clients on one PC

----------


## knox-gg

ISboxer is the best you'll get

----------

